# Two paintings I need help with, please.



## Minion5549 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have uploaded 2 paintings I have.

One is by Robert Cox,(allegedly), and the other has nothing on it at all.

Can anyone help me out with any kind of information regarding authenticity, value etc.

Sorry, but I know absolutely nothing about paintings, but am willing to learn.

Thank you.


----------

